# Tarpon art work



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

This is what I currently have and I do not like it at all. This will not go in the bottom of my pool. Need art work quick.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Contact Jean Eastman - she does all the art for the tournament t-shirts and has some art you could pick from. I doubt a tile company would have any problem creating tile from digital artwork. I will PM you her email address. You can see her website at www.JeanEastman.com


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

you need to see the tarpon at the entry to fisherman's wharf in galveston, TX... the tilework is 'signed I cannot think of the artist.

diane farley duzich is the original owner of the restaurant - and yes she is related to the farley boats / port aransas farleys.

best of luck regardless - it is an expensive undertaking


----------

